# Gary Busey



## heartyparty (Nov 12, 2006)

Any Gary Busey fans lurking on here?

Quality loony actor - some of his interiews and quotes are quality:

Interviewer: What's your favorite cheese?

GB: (Pause) Cake.

Interviewer: Cake?

GB: Cake!

Interviewer: Oh... okay.

GB: Cheesecake.










Contrary to popular belief - he is NOT the poor man's Nick Nolte!










heartyparty


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I thought he was brilliant in Silver Bullet.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Buddy Holly Story,

A favourite film and a very favourite singer


----------



## heartyparty (Nov 12, 2006)

Silver Bullet was great - crazy alcoholic uncle builds a petrol wheelchair for his disabled nephew - not too PC nowadays!


----------



## heartyparty (Nov 12, 2006)

Again a classic - such a hugely underrated actor.

Who could forget his scary Mr Joshua in Die Hard, or Bararosa, or Under Siege or Universal Soldier2 or I'm with Busey, surely one of the most prolific actors of the modern age!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

heartyparty said:


> Silver Bullet was great - crazy alcoholic uncle builds a petrol wheelchair for his disabled nephew - not too PC nowadays!


I'm trying to remember his catch phrase. Wasn't it something like "Jesus H Palomina"?


----------



## heartyparty (Nov 12, 2006)

"Holy-jumped-up-baldheaded-Jesus-CHRIST! " was certainly one of them........


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

heartyparty said:


> "Holy-jumped-up-baldheaded-Jesus-CHRIST! " was certainly one of them........










He carries it off so well too.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Not seen Silver Bullet yet, looks like I am missing out. 

Always remember him as being in Lethal Weapon, wasn't he in Predator 2 IIRC?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

He was in Predator 2 & got his head chopped off (I think). I remember him most in Point Break (Keanu Reeves' mentor) & Big Wednesday a very cool surfing picture with Jan Michael Vincent (Stringfellow Hawke in the Airwolf tv series) & William Katt.

Judging by the excerpt above he's as mad in real life as the characters he plays in films. According to Busey SOBER stands for "Son Of a Bitch, Everything's Real"









Has he died?







?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> He was in Predator 2


Thanks Paul.









Seen him in another film as well; don't think it had quite the same budget though: Plato's Run. 

I thought he was still alive.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Bladerunner said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > He was in Predator 2
> ...


Yep I think he is still alive.

His son, Jake, looks just like him & was in Starship Troopers which is one of the most gloriously silly & over the top films of recent years


----------



## heartyparty (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah - Busey's still on the go.

Plato's run - top film, good mine sequence in it!

Check out 'I'm with Busey is you get a chance - it was an American fly on the wall thing where a journo guy followed Busey around to get an insight into the great man's life.

One of the best episodes was when he took the journo guy to find his spirit guide in the desert and trashed the campsite saying that they didn't need all the camping **** and food as they would live off the land and sleep under the stars - the wee guy was shitting himself - Gary was looking crazed!

heartparty


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I mainly remember him as MR georgia? or something in Lethal Weapon. Nasty bloke.


----------



## heartyparty (Nov 12, 2006)

Mr Joshua!!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Loved him in Under Seige where himself and Tommy Lee Jones tried to out-mad each other









Mind you they were up against something else that was grabbing the audiences attention.








Especially when it came out the cake.


----------



## heartyparty (Nov 12, 2006)

Ahh yes - that was alo Mr Busey's first outing in a dress on the big screen (I think!?) as he camped it up for the troops in one memorable scene.

A trend he has since continued to repeat in some other films too.....I'm sure he played a bi-curious cop in Fear and Loathin in las Vegas too - it may have been another film though!

Keep the Busey posts a 'comin...!

heartyparty


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

I think he was in the mini series _Into The West_ as well, wasn't he?









In charge of a wagon train, possibly.


----------

